# Please Help



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

Ok I swapped a U12 DET into my 95 SE-R this week. I have a few questions regarding a couple electrical plugs hoses, and not being able to start. The set-up is a bored MAF, 4 Bar JWT ECU, Nismo FPR and stock: intercooler, BOV, 370cc injectors, intake tube. If i take the intercooler off and drop gasoline into the intake tube that the BOV is mounted to then the car will run (appears to be good too). However, I can not get it to run on its own. I've gotten it to the point where it will sputter while turning the key over. 
-There is fuel being run into the fuel rail, and out of the FPR. 
-The distributor was installed with rotor at dist. cap. 1 w/ motor at TDC for piston 1. 
-The plugs do spark. 

1)I have an extra electrical connector (grey and red, uses the little metal clip) that is near the connector for the injector harness; an extra plug (I believe a single wire, grey connector) near the transmission; and an extra black plug in the center hanging near the back of the motor. 
2)I have some kind of sensor hanging near the TPS and TB, that screws into the block but I cant find a hole that it will thread into. 
3)Where is the vacuum from the stock BB intake tube supposed to be connected? 
4)Obviously I cant get the motor to start, any suggestions. 

Sorry for all of the (newbie/stupid) questions. I have been using the search function a lot, I live in NH and am doing this swap during Spring Break (better than wasting away on alcohol I guess) :/ Any and all help will be greatly appreciated. I really hope to get this at least running tomorrow morning before I head back to school. Thanks to anyone who can help me out. ~josh

**update: I reinstalled the stock FPR, when the key is turned on, and the fuel pump primes the fuel pressure reaches about 33 psi then slowly bleeds down to nothing after the fuel pump finishes priming


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

just out of curiosity, did you put the fuse in for the fuel pump after you installed the DET? sorry, dont know that much about the DET swap so i couldnt help you much more.


----------



## jlpearl (Jun 9, 2002)

I did replace the fuel pump fuse, I am getting fuel through the filter, rail, and FPR; but not into the motor...


----------

